# Im Dschungel macht man sich Sorgen



## didi33 (17 Jan. 2016)




----------



## krawutz (18 Jan. 2016)

Ist aber so'ne Art Bildungsveranstaltung für die beteiligten Tiere.
Beispiel aus der 2. Sendung :
Helena Fürst sollte mit verbundenen Augen ertasten, wie viele Tiere in einer Kiste sind.
Hartwig verquatscht sich und sagt : Es sind 2 Blauzwergechsen und eine Bartagame drin.
Promte Antwort der Kandidatin : "2".


----------



## wolf2000 (18 Jan. 2016)

Ist da nicht ein falscher Buchstabe drin "C" und nicht "Z" - Promi??


----------



## didi33 (18 Jan. 2016)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Ist da nicht ein falscher Buchstabe drin "C" und nicht "Z" - Promi??


Man muss sich ja auf der Skala nach unten noch Möglichkeiten offen halten.


----------



## cellophan (18 Jan. 2016)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Ist da nicht ein falscher Buchstabe drin "C" und nicht "Z" - Promi??


Nein der Buchstabe ist schon richtig, das Wort "Promies" ist verkehrt.
Schließlich hat ein C-Schlauch mehr Sinn als diese Veranstaltung.


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)




----------

